# ID this plant please.



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Like the title says, ID this plant please. I got this picture from another forum and I asked them there what this plant was and no one was really 100% sure. Here is a picture.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like emersed Java Moss to me.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I am going to vote against it being java moss.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like flame moss grown terrestrially. (which if thats possible is cool...adds another moss option for our vivs that isn't to hard to get)

Flame Moss, Taxiphyllum sp. - How to grow Aquatic Moss.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm.

Doesnt look like moss to me at all...

Looks alot like Riccia!

Dont think its Riccia Fluitans, but more likely to be the Dwarf variety which is VERY popular in the Planted Aquarium circuit.

Good luck

Richie


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

R1ch13 said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Doesnt look like moss to me at all...
> 
> ...


Actually now that I look closer and see the branching off individual stocks, and the fact they look more smooth then brushy to me like moss normally is, there is a good chance you are right.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Actually now that I look closer and see the branching off individual stocks, and the fact they look more smooth then brushy to me like moss normally is, there is a good chance you are right.




I am almost 100% sure that its Riccia, as I used to love this stuff in my Planted tanks!

Cant beat a nice little lawn of pearling Riccia.

Cheers,

Richie

Edit! 

P.S

Dug up an image of my old Riccia just incase any of you didnt know what I ment by "pearling"

Lovely eh?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I initially thought Riccia but something about it ain't right for Riccia. I'll agree it may not be Java Moss but some other species. 

3rd from left, top row...
Frye Brothers' Frogs

That's the image that I thought of when I saw the OP's picture.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, now I found this image. Richie may be on to something... Haha. 

http://wet.biggiantnerds.com/logs/images/20100328/lindernia_v_emersed20100328.jpg


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

If you blow the image up you can better see the riccia like branching I mentioned and how smooth the branches look. Also the underside where shaded is still green and all "matted together"...which leads me to further believe it may be a riccia/liverwort species.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Haha,

Antone I was going to post that pic too for comparison.

My bet is, that the image the OP posted is a piece of driftwood from a planted aquarium that has been lifted out of the water and photographed.

Because the growth for sure looks like submerged.

Either way I am pretty confident in saying it is Riccia! 

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I keep looking at that image, and you just cant get that lush, compact cushion like look without c02, ferts and some nice high light.

Hence my thinking it has been grown in a fairly high tech aquarium!

Richie


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

R1ch13 said:


> I keep looking at that image, and you just cant get that lush, compact cushion like look without c02, ferts and some nice high light.
> 
> Hence my thinking it has been grown in a fairly high tech aquarium!
> 
> Richie


You can with the various mosses like a java though! Especially emersed.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh yeah aquatic Mosses grow brilliant emersed, as does Riccia.

But I have yet to see Riccia grow anywhere near as well and cushion like as it does in a high tech planted aquarium pumped full of ferts and co2.

I have grown it on several occasions out of water, but it has always seemed somewhat lacking, unlike the pic the OP posted, hence my thoughts.

Richie


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

R1ch13 said:


> Haha,
> 
> Antone I was going to post that pic too for comparison.
> 
> ...


Nope, not at all, here are a few more pictures of the person set up.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Some of those pics looks like its a mix of both Riccia and some sort of aquatic moss...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This look similar to the small liverwort that Anne has posted here a few times. It grows like crazy and is always a brilliant green. But this could be a mix also.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Waaah Weee!

I eat my shoe 

That is some of the nicest, most compact bushy "Riccia/Liverwort" that I have ever seen, in Aquarium or Terrarium!

This is Martys set up right?

Maybe he can chime in on a positive and conclusive ID?

Richie


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yeah, that's Marty's set-up... It's Riccia.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

And heres the proof 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/35695-90-gallon-re-build-pic-heavy.html

Cheers,

Richie


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yup! Haha. Those are my bromeliads in there. I shoulda known!!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

If it has that compact shape then it is probably dwarf riccia.


----------

